# Solo Records v0.1 demo



## ArdenceVice (Dec 24, 2017)

"You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams."

Hi guys!
I’ve been working on a small (gay furry non-linear mystery novel style dating sim) VN.
Solo Records tells the story of a young music student in the port town Avenida, who meets someone extraordinary on his first night out. Life can be sweet... or cruel, especially if you think that you can get a glimpse of the future from your all time favourite 80s hits.

You can find the first demo v0.1 here: ardencevice.itch.io: Solo Records by ArdenceVice

Feedback is appreciated!
Thanks. - ArdenceVice
PS: Happy holidays!


----------



## ArdenceVice (Feb 14, 2018)

Yesterday is gone And Valentines Day will pass Procrastination

(I'm sorry)

Updated. v0.2 Ca: now up to day 2 Ch: now up to day 2 H: new day 1 new sprite for H, cg for Ca, some more bgs, some more sounds and some more tunes

ardencevice.itch.io: Solo Records by ArdenceVice


----------



## ArdenceVice (Mar 16, 2018)

ardencevice.itch.io: Solo Records by ArdenceVice

UPDATED:
- new UI
(a textbased experience should be easy to read, don't you think?)
- Carson + day 3
- Hector + day 2
- day 1 cg of Hector
(and thus the triptych of the first encounter is complete)


----------



## ArdenceVice (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter!

Updated v4.0:


Chance day 3


Overhaul of Chance sprites - three (outfits), four expressions


----------

